# Pro Rugby Players On Gear?



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Is this possible??? How much do they get tested, if at all??

The modern rugby players physique is so far away from the players of old.

Mike Phillips, Leigh Halfpenny, Jamie Roberts, George North - all ripped to fcuk with serious bulk.

There are so many more to mention, I'm only mentioning Welsh players.

Anyone got any info on how these guys train? Do they do a lot of specific weight lifting or is it all a product of rugby training and crossfit type training, which I hear is all the rage these days.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

their professionals now, that have all theri meals / training / supplements provided by experts, and they train alot different from old days too


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Drugs are in most sports nower days.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i dont think any of them are big enough for us to accuse of using.

they are quite sizey, but nothing i would consider outrageously big.

easily acheivable with the diet and supplements they are given by their teams and sponsors.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I got a mate whoes just turned pro , hes been on a few cycles


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

i know a man who knows a man that used to sell a lot of hgh to bradford bulls players


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

shotgun said:


> i know a man who knows a man that used to sell a lot of hgh to bradford bulls players


in other words, you dont know a man


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

tprice said:


> i dont think any of them are big enough for us to accuse of using.
> 
> they are quite sizey, but nothing i would consider outrageously big.
> 
> easily acheivable with the diet and supplements they are given by their teams and sponsors.


But remember rugby players are not going for maximum size, they need strength/speed/power/agility/endurance etc. and it is position dependant. Just because someone isn't massive doesn't mean they aren't on gear, go onto wikipedia and look up the list of sports people that have been caught taking rec drugs and various other substances including anabolics, who would have thought footballers use deca?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> But remember rugby players are not going for maximum size, they need strength/speed/power/agility/endurance etc. and it is position dependant. Just because someone isn't massive doesn't mean they aren't on gear, go onto wikipedia and look up the list of sports people that have been caught taking rec drugs and various other substances including anabolics, who would have thought footballers use deca?


iv no doubt they use slin and hgh this is a cert in most sports

i was just replying to the OP about 'physique' and 'serious bulk' cause imo its not serious bulk.


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

There is an article in the paper today about Warren Gatland saying that they got to work hard to STOP George North putting on more size cos its fcuking with his speed. Nice position to be in.

Do rugby players get tested much then? Recreational drugs & performance enhancement drugs? Didn't Rio Ferdinand refuse to take a test before??


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

tprice said:


> iv no doubt they use slin and hgh this is a cert in most sports
> 
> i was just replying to the OP about 'physique' and 'serious bulk' cause imo its not serious bulk.


You have to compare like with like, rugby players nower days hold a lot more muscle than in the past. Plenty of rugby players definitely have a LOT of muscle on them.

Anabolics are part of sport, without them it just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

tprice said:


> iv no doubt they use slin and hgh this is a cert in most sports
> 
> i was just replying to the OP about 'physique' and 'serious bulk' cause imo its not serious bulk.


Lol, have you stood next to George North or Mike Phillips? Fcuking monsters fairplay. I'm sure it's the same with some of the lumps in the England squad.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I think people need to realise this is a public forum, so should think before they start typing.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well Martin Gleeson got banned for OxyElite so they must test for everything pretty regular.


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

My brother plays for Gloucester rugby academy and he is only 16 and the training in the gym he does for glos is a fair amount so expect the first team do loads and the facilities they have are realy good and like said in a previous post you have all your meals a nutrition guy there all the time all the supplements you want you can't go wrong realy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

my housemate learnt on his sports science course that hgh is detectable for 15mins after administration. This is why it is the drug of choice for rugby players. Pretty much never get caught unless tested straight after using. Anyone know if there is any truth in this?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

A mate of mine trains a well known team and hes mentioned to me that a number of his lads are on gear, even most of the lads in the academy there are on gear... its in all sports..


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> my housemate learnt on his sports science course that hgh is detectable for 15mins after administration. This is why it is the drug of choice for rugby players. Pretty much never get caught unless tested straight after using. Anyone know if there is any truth in this?


Plenty of GH in rugby mate, PLENTY.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Suppose they could do a bit pre season before they are likely to get tested as in theory they are out of competition then and far easier to avoid testing.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Plenty of GH in rugby mate, PLENTY.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/rugbyleague/article-1252915/Terry-Newton-banned-rugby-years-sacked-Wakefield-Wildcats-dope-shame.html

Seems you can get banned for HGH?


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Thought gleeson got banned for dimethylamylamine????


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

People saying the players aren't huge obviously don't go to many rugby matches!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Parki79 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/rugbyleague/article-1252915/Terry-Newton-banned-rugby-years-sacked-Wakefield-Wildcats-dope-shame.html
> 
> Seems you can get banned for HGH?


Of course if you are caught using HGH you'll get banned, but the problem is actually catching the people in the first place, it's tough.



Smitch said:


> People saying the players aren't huge obviously don't go to many rugby matches!


Yup, plenty of them with an extremely high level of muscle mass.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

sined said:


> Thought gleeson got banned for dimethylamylamine????


Yeah thats in that apparantly as that was listed as the product he was using.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

This question seems to pop up every 6 nations or world cup!

I would say there is probably less on gear than most think. Don't forget that it is their job to train for a hard, full contact sport. That is all they do. And most pro players have been training like that for a fair few years!!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

I played at national level (not pro) and half my team mates where on the gear!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> This question seems to pop up every 6 nations or world cup!
> 
> I would say there is probably less on gear than most think. Don't forget that it is their job to train for a hard, full contact sport. That is all they do. And most pro players have been training like that for a fair few years!!


Sadly I disagree, steroids ARE sport nower days, it's a shame.


----------



## herndog (Feb 12, 2012)

Professional rugby players spend way more time in the gym than they used to. Times are changing and we know a lot more about fitness than before. Back in the 1980's rugby players would go for a few pints the night before a match and nobody thought it was bad. It's just a different time.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> Sadly I disagree, steroids ARE sport nower days, it's a shame.


x2. Obviously I don't think all of them are. But a signifigant percentage will use gear and GH. Just the same as the Olympic Atheletes we will see in the summer.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

simple answer - yes ofcourse some take gear if people dont realise they are naive as fck

also who ever said they are not big should go to a game they are bigger than 80% i see training in the gym or on here


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes. Those guys you mentioned though aren't very big except maybe george north. But they are very fit and built for their job. Yes they do take drugs, HGH is a big one and insulin no doubt and probably short acting esters of test. i.e. test prop etc...

I've met a good few of the players over time i.e. walked past them in public and they're not small at all just not massive either but built well.

I know for fact Gethin Jenkins takes HGH/has taken it.

Have you ever wondered why all of a sudden rugby players physiques have changed so quickly.... I mean a prop nowdays doesn't look like a prop of 10-15 years ago, not saying it's all drugs of course not but it play an important role in recover/muscle gain and fat loss


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bryan3402 said:


> how can any1 know for a fact unless they hav been there or done injections for ppl?


Well I know someone who sells HGH to a very well known rugby player. That's as good as I've got mate.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

bryan3402 said:


> how can any1 know for a fact unless they hav been there or done injections for ppl?





> Pre-professionalism, the average back would have weighed 80 to 85 kilos. Now it is more like 95 to 100kg.
> 
> And then you have players like Ben Cohen (wing) and Mike Tindall (centre), who are nearly 110kg.


Not sure on the time span but that's all the proof you need right there. ^^^^

30kg difference at the most whilst being 5% body fat less, this is what drugs has done to sport, if we regressed now nobody would want to watch rugby or football matches or the superbowl.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

As in all sports it's very competitive and I bet nearly all take sum sort of performance enhancer


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

Blockers buddy.... simple!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

As somebody has previously said, Professional and a lot of amateur sportsmen and women = PED's

We had a youth international as a member on here, epic fail when he was going on about cycles

he had run, was going to run, even mentioned other junior names, ironically I've forgotten his name :lol:

HGH, other peps, slin, short esters are the name of the game

There are ways round tests as well :rolleye:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I work with professional clubs.

They have the ideal environment to get themselves into the best condition possible, as others have said their nutrition and supplements are catered for.

At the highest level premiership and international they are tested very often and would be surprised if any took the risk.

As you move down the leagues testing is less regular and so players are willing to take gear in the hope they get don't get tested and eventually go up to a higher league.

It's the old to what extent would you cheat to get where you want to go.

I know players at big clubs lower down ie national 1 who have their go to men for gear.


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Think a York RL player lasy year got a big ban and all he'd used was Jack3d, so they are tested.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

You have to think about it also, these guys are training hard hours every day in professional rugby. You would REALLY struggle to give the intensity these guys give day in day out and still gain lean muscle mass and good progression overall without over training even with years of experience. For example I could still only train 3 days a week very hard with weights after 5 years of experience, your CNS can only take so much. You can say that this is all they do day in day out etc.... yes I get that, but really experience a fraction of what these guys training regemes are like and tell me it's it's not a real struggle without drugs to help with recovery etc...


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

My mate play for a amater first team and I have to jab him cuz he hates needles lol. So yeah they take gear.


----------

